# Death Sucks



## Grumpy Gator (May 4, 2016)

Lost a Brother last night....Damn near 40 years of sharing whatever life threw at us...It was one hell of a ride........Missed but never forgotten....Ride Free.......You will live forever in my heart Brother..
****RIP Hop**********
*G*


----------



## chips&more (May 4, 2016)

Very sorry to hear the news, will be thinking good things for you today…Dave


----------



## Tony Wells (May 4, 2016)

Death is not the end, fortunately. I don't know your religious bent, but if you can, read John 5:28,29 and think of the implications.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 4, 2016)

I'm sorry, Grumpygator, for your loss.


----------



## wawoodman (May 4, 2016)

My condolences, grumpy.


----------



## savarin (May 4, 2016)

My condolences for your loss Gator. Just remember all the good times.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 4, 2016)

Hey, Gator. Very sorry to hear the sad news. Keep your chin up though and think of the great things you guys shared, then smile... and be thankful.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 4, 2016)

Our condolences Grump. Mike


----------



## Fabrickator (May 4, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss Gator.  Good friends are the wind in our wings.


----------



## higgite (May 4, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, Gator.

Tom


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2016)

Brothers are very special beings - I'm so sorry for the loss of yours.


----------



## HMF (May 4, 2016)

I'm really sorry for your loss. Never was lucky enough to have a brother (or sister).


----------



## kvt (May 4, 2016)

Sorry for your loss,   just remember the good times you had with him.


----------



## 4GSR (May 4, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Gator. 
Ken 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 4, 2016)




----------



## mzayd3 (May 4, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silence dogood (May 4, 2016)

Just hang in there Grumpy. Mark


----------



## JimDawson (May 5, 2016)

My deepest condolences Gator.


----------



## francist (May 5, 2016)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, Gator. My condolences.

-frank


----------



## Mark_f (May 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Mark


----------



## sgisler (May 5, 2016)

I'm very sorry to read of your loss. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 5, 2016)

my thoughts are with you. 
give gratitude for having a great brother.


----------



## brasssmanget (May 5, 2016)

Very sorry for your loss. Stay strong and savor the good memories.


----------



## terrancebkr1 (May 5, 2016)

Condolences and respect.. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## tpic402 (May 5, 2016)

My deepest sympathy to his family and yours, I still hang with my brother


----------



## Uglydog (May 5, 2016)

Condolences.

Daryl


----------



## eugene13 (May 31, 2016)

When one door closes, another one opens


----------

